# Recovering Spanish nationality and living in Spain



## wangdoodle (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the option to recover Spanish nationality after living in Spain for a year, as my grandmother was originally a Spanish citizen. I've got a few questions about the whole ordeal, so please bear with me:

1) How does the process actually work after you move to Spain to recover the nationality? What documents are needed? etc.

2) I understand my income will be taxable even if I don't have clients in Spain. I work online. What is the tax rate or the site where I may find this information? How many days per year must one be in Spain to be considered a resident for tax purposes or are all residents, whether spending physical time in Spain or not, tax residents?

3) I read that Spain has an inheritance tax for non-resident citizens. Is this correct?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe this will help with the nationality bit - it's in SPANISH - looks to be a US based Spanish Consulate.

tax obligations - The 100% real low down on TAX from Spains IRS


----------



## wangdoodle (Dec 3, 2008)

That tax link is great, thanks! The Chicago consulate is who I'd been communicating with and they basically told me that I had to register once I got to Spain. In a PDF on that site, it states the process must be declared before a district judge, but doesn't say anything about the actual process or what documentation is required. I wasn't able to find this information on the appropriate ministry site either. I was hoping maybe someone on here had gone through this process and would know.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

wangdoodle said:


> The Chicago consulate is who I'd been communicating with and they basically told me that I had to register once I got to Spain.


From reading the link - it seems to me that the text says the CONSULATE should be able to advise you. I'd press that point a bit more. My guess is that there are simply TOO MANY variables for it all to be documented - so the final decision is a Judge (who one supposes understands all the nuances of the law). 

Ask again after 27th DEC maybe


> “ el derecho [ a la adquisición de la nacionalidad española] también se reconocerá a los nietos de quienes perdieron o tuvieron que renunciar a la nacionalidad española como consecuencia del exilio.” _Esta disposición no entrará en vigor hasta el 27 de Diciembre de 2008_.


----------

